# wolf hybrids on petfinder?



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I wasn't sure where to post this, so please move as appropriate.

I am trying to find a young female b&t GSD for a friend and his family (so if you have ANY leads to dogs under 1 year, preferably under 6 months, please let me know!!!) and I came across this group on petfinder. Now, it may just be me but I'm pretty sure that at least two of these animals are wolf hybrids...winona and weyah. If I am correct, I just feel like these animals should be removed from the site, or at least full disclosure should be provided to potential families. Thoughts?

pet-search - Petfinder


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

They look like husky or malamute mixes to me. Usually wolfdogs are more difficult to train, too, and the descriptions (if true) indicate that both are taking well to training/walking on leashes, etc. In the video of Weyah, I see German Sherpherd very strongly! Might not be mixed with husky, but who knows. Wolfdogs usually are pretty big, too, bigger than what those two on petfinder appear to be. Since they are rescues, how would the rescue workers know for sure they are wolfdogs? Often times rescues tag mix breed dogs incorrectly, but they do their best with the information they have (which is often very limited).


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it would be more irresponsible for the rescue to label them as wolf hybrids when they have no proof. Just going on looks isn't reliable. It seems like they understand that these dogs need a certain type of owner, from reading the profiles. That's good.

There is a wolf hybrid rescue called Moonsong that advertises on petfinder. They also take mals. They are very up front on their website about which dogs are hybrids and what it means to own one, but they don't talk about it on petfinder. Interesting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

We got several dogs into our shelter from a person who was breeding husky/malamutes when they lost their home. I would have sworn that they were wolf pups, but 2 different vets certified that they were not. We were able to place the two puppies, but the two adults we got didn't make it. They were very fear aggressive. In NC, I know that veterinarians can not give rabies shots to wolf hybrids, which I think is all a political move, but a serious issue all the same.

Kaiser...where do you live in the Outer Banks? My daughter lives in Hatteras Village. We have long considered the island our second home.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wolves and wolf mixes will die from rabies vaccines which is why they cant have the vaccine


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

mebully21 said:


> Wolves and wolf mixes will die from rabies vaccines which is why they cant have the vaccine


Not true. It can be used extra label, but no studies have been done specifically on Wolves or hybrid, so it can not be labeled as ok for them. They won't die from it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> We got several dogs into our shelter from a person who was breeding husky/malamutes when they lost their home. I would have sworn that they were wolf pups, but 2 different vets certified that they were not. We were able to place the two puppies, but the two adults we got didn't make it. They were very fear aggressive. In NC, I know that veterinarians can not give rabies shots to wolf hybrids, which I think is all a political move, but a serious issue all the same.
> 
> Kaiser...where do you live in the Outer Banks? My daughter lives in Hatteras Village. We have long considered the island our second home.


We are in kitty hawk! Where are you located?


I suppose the two I mentioned could be domestic mixes but they just look so leggy with light eyes and longer snouts...I was just concerned in case they were hybrids because they are not animals just anyone should have. I have seen true hybrids who listen to basic commands and I even saw a high content/pure black phase wolf out and about several years back, so I think even though they are wild they can give the impression of actually being trainable, which is even more dangerous imo. I dunno...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I thought it might be that group because I had seen Weyah before and looked them up. She's gorgeous. 

Howling Woods Farm


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm in the mountains near Asheville. We used to spend at least 4 weeks a year somewhere between Frisco and Hatteras. My kids had never been to another beach town until their softball team played in a tournament in Myrtle once  They all think of Hatteras as their home away from home. Three of the four have lived there at one time or another and like I mentioned, my oldest has lived in HV since 2006. Her fiancé is a charterboat owner/captain fishing out of Oden's Dock.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

mebully21 said:


> Wolves and wolf mixes will die from rabies vaccines which is why they cant have the vaccine


False. Whether your statement is conceived from lying or ignorance, please refrain from spreading such false information.

They can have the rabies vaccine, most wolfdog owners get all the vaccines for their wolfdogs with no problems at all, it's just that since there isn't enough research into the effectiveness of the rabies vaccine in wolves or wolfdogs the government doesn't recognize the animal as properly vaccinated. Although dogs and wolves are the same animal(which is why they are called wolf_dogs_ not wolf _hybrids_ these days), so it makes no sense why it wouldn't work on them. 



Kaiser2012 said:


> I have seen true hybrids who listen to basic commands and I even saw a high content/pure black phase wolf out and about several years back, so I think even though they are wild they can give the impression of actually being trainable, which is even more dangerous imo. I dunno...


But they _are_ trainable.  It's just much harder. What you can achieve with a dog in two weeks would take several months with a wolfdog that is medium content or higher. But it can be done.


Anyways, OP, I don't know why you want the listing removed. I agree that Winona is definitely a wolfdog. Weyah doesn't appear to be listed on petfinder anymore but she is for sure a wolfdog. The rescue doesn't hide anything about the animals being wolfdogs or potential wolfdogs, it might just be that petfinder doesn't have wolfdog as a valid breed or they have other reasons for not disclosing them as wolfdogs on petfinder. Either way, people unprepared for a wolfdog or people who couldn't identify them as wolfdogs would be weeded out immediately, so you don't need to worry.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

So sorry that is what i was told by someone who works at the lical wolf preserve here. I wasnt being intential


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> I'm in the mountains near Asheville. We used to spend at least 4 weeks a year somewhere between Frisco and Hatteras. My kids had never been to another beach town until their softball team played in a tournament in Myrtle once  They all think of Hatteras as their home away from home. Three of the four have lived there at one time or another and like I mentioned, my oldest has lived in HV since 2006. Her fiancé is a charterboat owner/captain fishing out of Oden's Dock.


I am getting married in asheville (just outside of it actually) next year! Hmm...is her fiance still able to charter? I know all the boats out of oregon inlet had to go elsewhere until the shutdown ends. I'm not too familiar with hatteras though (embarrassed)...I just don't get down there very often!







Syaoransbear said:


> But they _are_ trainable.  It's just much harder. What you can achieve with a dog in two weeks would take several months with a wolfdog that is medium content or higher. But it can be done.
> 
> 
> Anyways, OP, I don't know why you want the listing removed. I agree that Winona is definitely a wolfdog. Weyah doesn't appear to be listed on petfinder anymore but she is for sure a wolfdog. The rescue doesn't hide anything about the animals being wolfdogs or potential wolfdogs, it might just be that petfinder doesn't have wolfdog as a valid breed or they have other reasons for not disclosing them as wolfdogs on petfinder. Either way, people unprepared for a wolfdog or people who couldn't identify them as wolfdogs would be weeded out immediately, so you don't need to worry.


I know they are trainable, but they aren't for the average person. I've seen too many people duped by breeders thinking they had a hybrid when they didn't, and I've seen too many people (more than I'd like to see) who DO have hybrids but have absolutely no business owning them. I don't know what petfinders rules are...I was simply concerned.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

mebully21 said:


> So sorry that is what i was told by someone who works at the lical wolf preserve here. I wasnt being intential


Ah, sorry, it's understandable that you thought that since someone who works at a wolf preserve should be more knowledgeable than that and should be a credible source. It's a little scary that someone who works there could be so misinformed! I wonder if maybe they confused it with other vet procedures, because anything requiring anesthesia is sometimes risky for wolves and wolfdogs because they are more sensitive to anesthesia than regular dogs and an overdose is very possible.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Kaiser2012 said:


> I am getting married in asheville (just outside of it actually) next year! Hmm...is her fiance still able to charter? I know all the boats out of oregon inlet had to go elsewhere until the shutdown ends. I'm not too familiar with hatteras though (embarrassed)...I just don't get down there very often!


Congratulations on your wedding! And yes, Patrick can still fish. Oden's Dock isn't owned by the National Park Service so they can't ruin it like they have most of the rest of Hatteras Island. He runs The Little Clam (Capt. Patrick Caton) if you ever want a great fishing experience.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

off topic here too...my cousin and her husband run sailing charters out of Ocracoke, very cool..
*The Schooner Windfall, Ocracoke Island, NC*


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

That's awesome. I love Ocracoke.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Congratulations on your wedding! And yes, Patrick can still fish. Oden's Dock isn't owned by the National Park Service so they can't ruin it like they have most of the rest of Hatteras Island. He runs The Little Clam (Capt. Patrick Caton) if you ever want a great fishing experience.


We've actually never fished open water but we reaaaaally want to. Will have go look into it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

She's gorgeous I could def see her getting loose and scaring the **** out of people.


----------

